# R2D2 is going in my Cruze.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That is also the ambient light sensor for the automatic headlights, painting it would make this feature not function properly.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't remember who, but someone else did this too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

R2-D2 is awesome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I put a Red sox cap on mine. My lights were on all day and I pissed everyone off.

True story btw. The r2d2 is necessary

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

Somebody say R2D2?











Full size here, http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/22/902422.jpg


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now I get your signature . Cool .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't remember who, but someone else did this too.


Preloader did the R2D2 mod in the Derploader.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> R2-D2 is awesome.


j.,

How about opening up an *Official CruzeTALK R2-D2 *thread? The possibilities are limitless with so many intelligent and inquiring minds gathering here, not to mention where things might go if the likes of MamaCruze and JukeboxJuliet get involved. Astrobiology, astrophysics, interstellar travel, extraterrestrial intelligence, alien life forms, warp drives, sentient androids, exotic planets and so much more out there to wonder about and explore. It would be fun!


click image to see R2 at work on the space shuttle​


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> j.,
> 
> How about opening up an *Official CruzeTALK R2-D2 *thread? The possibilities are limitless with so many intelligent and inquiring minds gathering here, not to mention where things might go if the likes of MamaCruze and JukeboxJuliet get involved. Astrobiology, astrophysics, interstellar travel, extraterrestrial intelligence, alien life forms, warp drives, sentient androids, exotic planets and so much more out there to wonder about and explore. It would be fun!
> 
> ...


You had them at exotic planets.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't remember who, but someone else did this too.


It's on SOF.

Chevy Sonic Owners Forum - View Single Post - Auto headlight sensor

[url]http://www.sonicownersforum.com/forum/245679-post14.html
[/URL]


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

brian v said:


> Now I get your signature . Cool .


The part about the Merlin over 100 inches?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Ha ha, that's great. My girlfriend has been calling that thing R2D2 ever since I got the car. Nice to see others see the similarity as well.


----------

